# أسئلة ملحة حول القيامة والصعود والتثليث!



## Fady4Jesus (11 مايو 2007)

*بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس*​
*سلام المسيح إخوتي في المنتدى،
عندي بعض الأسئلة تحيرني حول القيامة والصعود:
1. لماذا لم يقم الرب يسوع أمام كل الجموع والناس والرومان واليهود في مجد لا يدع مجالاً للشك أو التشكيك، مثلما صلب ومات أمام كل الناس؟
2. لماذا لم يكمل السيد المسيح كرازته وتعليمه للناس ووسط الناس بعد القيامة، كما كان يفعل قبل الصلب؟ ولماذا إعتمد على تلاميذه في الكرازة في أورشليم واليهودية ولم يقوم هو بنفسه بجسد قيامته بإكمال الرسالة والكرازة؟ و أيهما أقوى شهادة التلاميذ لقيامته أم شهادته هو لنفسه وتأكيد تعاليمه؟
3. لماذا صعد الرب بجسده إلى السماء وقرر المجئ الثاني ولم يبق معنا بالجسد حتى نهاية الأيام؟
4. ما أهمية تعليم التثليث والخصائص المميزة للأقانيم، بينما المحصلة النهائية هي أنه إله واحد؟
5. نحن نعلم أن أننا محظوظون لولادتنا في العهد الجديد في نعمة المسيح لكن ما ذنب من ولدوا في العهد القديم ولم تكن لهم هذه النعمة ولا إمكانية التمتع بعشرة الرب يسوع مثلنا..؟؟؟
أعلم أن الرب هو هو منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد ولكن نحن الآن معنا البشارة المفرحة ومعية الرب يسوع والأسرار الكنسية ونعمة غنية...كل هذا لم يكن موجوداً في العهد القديم...أليس هذا ظلم لهم؟؟؟

أشكركم على سعة صدركم
صلوا لأجلي يا إخوتي*


----------



## Basilius (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة ملحة حول القيامة والصعود والتثليث!*

*



1. لماذا لم يقم الرب يسوع أمام كل الجموع والناس والرومان واليهود في مجد لا يدع مجالاً للشك أو التشكيك، مثلما صلب ومات أمام كل الناس؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

وهل عندما صلب امام الناس .... هل امنت كل الناس بة ؟ 
بالرغم من وجود الكثير و الكثير من النبوات عن صلب المسيح 
وبالرغم من قول المسيح نفسة على الصليب و تذكيرهم بقول داوود " ثقبوا يدي و رجلي " و " الوي الوي لما شبقتني "  ومع ذلك لم يؤمن الكثير و مازال اليهود ينتظروا المسيا ,,,,,,,وبالرغم من قول المسيح بانة الابن الواحد مع الاب و انة الكلمة المتجسدة الاتي لفداء البشر من الحكم الالهي ..... واذا قام الرب يسوع امام كل الناس فهل سيراة من في قبرص مثلا ؟ 
او هل سيراة من في مصر و هو قائم ؟ .....وهل لا تعلم ان اليهود انفسهم علموا انة قام ؟ 
اقرا في انجيل متى الاصحاح 27 و العدد 62 " وفي الغد اللذي بعد الاستعداد اجتمع رؤساء الكهنة و الفريسيون الى بيلاطس قائلين . يا سيد قد تذكرنا ان ذلك المضل قال وهو حي اني بعد ثلاثة ايام اقوم فمر بضبط القبر الى اليوم الثالث لئلا ياتي تلاميذو ليلا و يسرقوة و يقولوا للشعب انة قام من الاموات فتكون الضلالة الاخيرة اشر من الاولى فقال لهم  بيلاطس عندكم حراس اذهبوا و اظبطوة كما تعلمون فمضوا و ضبطوا القبر بالحراس و ختموا الحجر " 
اذن كان هناك حراس معينين رومان و يهود من قبل بيلاطس و رؤساء الكهنة على القبر قبل يوم القيامة اذن كان هناك شهود عيان من قبل الرومان و اليهود ...........
واذا قرات بعد ذلك في انجيل متى الاصحاح 28 و العدد11 " وفيما هما ذاهبتان اذ قوم من الحراس جاؤا الى المدينة و اخبروا رؤساء اللكهنة بكل ما كان فاجتمعوا مع الشيوخ و تشاوروا و اعطوا العسكر فضة كثيرة قائلين قولوا ان تلاميذة اتوا ليلا و سرقوة ونحن نيام واذا سمع ذلك عند الوالي فنحن نستعطفة و نجعلكم مطمئنين فاخذوا الفضة و فعلوا كما علموهم فشاع هذا القول عند اليهود الى هذا اليوم ........... 
اذن كان هناك شهود عيان من الرومان و اليهود ولكن الانسان هو من يقسي قلبة و يعمي عينة وليس هذا من اللة مطلقا ......... اتمنى اني اكون وضحتلك النقطة دي 


بقية اسئلتك سنجاوب عليها بس الوقت ازف ولازم اروح الشغل 
سلام ومحبة 
*


----------



## Basilius (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة ملحة حول القيامة والصعود والتثليث!*

بصراحة اسئلتك في منتهى الغرابة 
نكمل 
*



2. لماذا لم يكمل السيد المسيح كرازته وتعليمه للناس ووسط الناس بعد القيامة، كما كان يفعل قبل الصلب؟ ولماذا إعتمد على تلاميذه في الكرازة في أورشليم واليهودية ولم يقوم هو بنفسه بجسد قيامته بإكمال الرسالة والكرازة؟ و أيهما أقوى شهادة التلاميذ لقيامته أم شهادته هو لنفسه وتأكيد تعاليمه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

المسيح جاء لشيىء معين .... و لحكمتة الالهية المقصودة لتحقيق الفداء للبشر عن الحكم الابدي ضد الخطية و الطبيعة الفاسدة 
فقبل الصلب كان يكرز و كان يجول يصنع خيرا 
و اوضح تماما لماذا جاء و ما الهدف ومن هو " الابن الواحد مع الاب "
وقد تم فداء البشر وبناء الجسر الروحي مرة ثانية مع اللة 
و لو اخذت بالك قال المسيح على الصليب " قد اكمل  " .... فخلاص قد كمل فداء اللة للبشر 
وفي نفس الوقت كان تلاميذة و رسلة الاطهار مؤهلين لنشر بشارة الانجيل في كل المعمورة 
وبعدين سؤال ... من قال لك ان التلاميذ وحدهم و الرسل كرزوا باسم المسيح ؟؟
الم يحل عليهم الروح القدس ؟ وكان روح اللة دائما معهم و يرشدهم ؟
فوجود اللة استمر و لم ينقطع الى وقتنا هذا .....
فكان الروح القدس " وهو اللة " موجود مع التلاميذ و يرشدهم 
وكما يقول الكتاب 
[Q-BIBLE] روح الحق اللذي من عند الاب ينبثق هو يشهد لي "يوحنا 15/26 " [/Q-BIBLE]
فاللة كان موجود بكامل جوهرة اذن وهو الروح القدس 
فاللة لم يترك العالم يا عزيزي ..... انما هي بتدبير و حكمة من اللة و مشورة 

وعلى فكرة تدبير و حكمة اللة فوق كل عقل 
وعندما تتكلم عن شهادة التلاميذ فهي ايضا شهادة اللة لنفسة .... متنساش ان التلاميذ كانوا يتكلموا بالوحي الالهي بالروح القدس .... اللى هو روح اللة 





3. لماذا صعد الرب بجسده إلى السماء وقرر المجئ الثاني ولم يبق معنا بالجسد حتى نهاية الأيام؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

لانة اكمل الفداء ووصل رسالة الانجيل للتلاميذ وقال هو بنفسة " قد اكمل " فبذلك قد كمل تدبير و خطة اللة 
و عندما تتكلم عن المجىء الثاني .... اذن قولي ما هو المجىء الثاني ؟ سياتي الرب الة القوات و سيرى الناس الابن اتي ولكن في مجد الاب ليدين الاحياء بالعدل 
فاللة ترك للانسان الحرية بعد ان اعلن عن ذاتة لة
وبعدين كلنا امنا و كل واحد سيجازي حسب اعمالة و افعالة في يوم الدينونة فما فائدة ما تقولة اذن من وجود المسيح الى الان على الارض 
ودعني اسالك الان .... لماذا سيمكث المسيح بالجسد اذن كل هذة السنين هنا على الارض بعد اكمال الفداء و الكرازة بالانجيل و توصية تلاميذة بالتبشير بالانجيل في كل الامم ؟ 
ودعني اسالك سؤال اخر بقى لو عرفت تجاوب عليهم 
لماذا خلق اللة الرجل رجلا و المراة مراة ؟ 
لماذا لم يخلق الرجل مراة و المراة رجل ؟ 
لماذا جعل اللة شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر شجرة تفاح .... لية مخلهاش شجرة مانجة ؟ 
لماذا اختار اللة اثنى عشر من التلاميذ .... لية مش تلاتاشر ؟ 
لماذا صعد المسيح من جبل الزيتون لية مصعدش من جبل اخر ؟؟؟

يا عزيزي حكمة و تدبير اللة فوق كل عقل 
متزعلش مني .... اسئلتك غريبة جدا مش عارف انت بتفكر ازاي 






. ما أهمية تعليم التثليث والخصائص المميزة للأقانيم، بينما المحصلة النهائية هي أنه إله واحد؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

وهل من السيىء ان يكشف اللة للبشر جزء قليل جدا عن ذاتة ووجودة ؟ 
طبعا اللة لا يحتوية عقل و فوق المادة 
ولكن ما العيب في هذا ؟ .... ما العيب في ان يكشف اللة للبشر عن شىء قليل عنة ؟ 
وبعدين الثالوث هو صفات اللة الوجودية ... فاللة ما هو اللة ؟؟؟
هل هو مجرد فكرة ؟ 
هل هو مجرد ظن او خيال ؟ 
اللة موجود .... و الوجود معناها كيان ولكن كيان غير مادي وفوق المادة وغير خاضع لقوانين المادة 
اللة عاقل ؟ نعم اللة ذو نطق عاقل و عقل ناطق ... ليس كنطق البشر يعني احبال صوتية و حنجرة و هكذا لا .... الحكمة او الكلمة الالهية او الحكمة الخالقة الي هي اللة نفسة شىء ذاتة ووجودي 
واللة روح ... اللة حي ...روح غير محدودة 
وكل هذا وااااااااااااحد وهو اللة فهذا لا يتعارض مع ذاك 
فما المانع اذن ؟؟؟؟؟ سؤال غريب جدا 

.






 نحن نعلم أن أننا محظوظون لولادتنا في العهد الجديد في نعمة المسيح لكن ما ذنب من ولدوا في العهد القديم ولم تكن لهم هذه النعمة ولا إمكانية التمتع بعشرة الرب يسوع مثلنا..؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

المسيح فدى جميع البشر قبلة و بعدة من اول ادم الى اخر انسان سيولد قبل يوم الدينونة 
شوف يا عزيزي ... كل انسان سيحاسب حسب الوقت و حسب ناموس اللة اللذي كان موجود في ايامة فاللة عادل يا صديقي ..... فايليا النبي مثلا لم يكن  موجود على ايام الرب يسوع ولكنة الان في السماء و ظهر مع المسيح للتلاميذ في التجلي لانة كان  رجلا صالحا 
فكل انسان وحسب وقتة و حسب حكمة اللة في اعلانة عن نفسة لة 
فاللة هو العدل نفسة يا سيد 
وهؤلاء البشر كانوا متمتعين بناموس الرب و بمعرفة الرب بالصورة التي كان معلن عنها من قبل الرب عن ذاتة في هذة الازمنة 

رجاء : اقرا كثيرا جدا 
*


----------



## Fady4Jesus (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة ملحة حول القيامة والصعود والتثليث!*

*أشكرك كثيراً أخي العزيز على إهتمامك بالرد على أسئلتي "الغريبة والشاذة" بالردود المفحمة...
وأشهد لك بسعة علمك ورجاحة عقلك وقوة إيمانك...ربنا يدينا ونتعلم ونقرأ ويهبنا الفهم والحكمة...
وأعتذر عن سخافة الأسئلة، وعن علمي المحدود...
وأطلب من الله أن يقوم تفكيري الغريب وتتوقف الأسئلة الغبية عن القفز إلى تفكيري...
الرب يبارك حياتك
صلي لأجلي*


----------

